# I have a new dog



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He is a very, very rare breed. A Malagasy hairless butterfly ear. He is kind of skittish.





















*What do you think?*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, I love him! Love the ears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, Ray. How are you doing? No more of those nasty mats. You might need a sweater to keep you warm. You look so sweet in that second photo. Mommy gave you a haircut so that you'll feel better.:wub: You're a handsome dude no matter what.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I recognize that breed. It's. a Ray dog!! He looks good and his hair will be fluffy in no time. No more mats for him and you! I love the 2nd pic. It's like he's asking us "Well, do you like it or not?"


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smteasearn. I can't fool you guys.










Notice the tres machismo spiked collar.B)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: He really does look great in pink!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! Ray is seriously giving the BEST over the shoulder look in the pink sweater . You did a great job with his cut- the ears and tail are a nice touch . I think cutting hair this short takes skill on a single coated dog. I know his Coton hair will grow soft and long in no time- enjoy the ease of grooming now!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

It's like a whole different dog!! Very cute!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

All kidding aside though...he has been so neurotic. You can see the body language in the pictures. I'm confident he will be back to normal in a few days, but he is NOT happy. He woke me up crying last night. I got up and let him out, in case he needed to potty. When he came back, he ran around like a nut and hid behind the sofa. I put him back in his crate and he woke us several more times during the night. Today, he spent most of the day in my bed, until DH came home and locked him out of the bedroom. Tail down, anxious body language, nervous movements. Poor little guy. 

I had intended to leave his face hair longer, but in the end, decided to just start all over....'cept for the ears and tail. I actually did trim both, but not too short. Once his hair starts growing back, I will trim the ears to make him look like a puppy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww he sure looks cute..funny once you clip them, you have half the dog you started out with... Look how big his eyes are now...how cute!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Aww he sure looks cute..funny once you clip them, you have half the dog you started out with... Look how big his eyes are now...how cute!


did you notice the cocker influence in his style?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Awwww he doesn't look bad you made him look like a puppy


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ray looks cute but he doesn't look happy. Pink is definately his color for sure. His hair will be back in no time....so enjoy the freedom while you have it.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Haha, you had me going for a second! I had never heard of that breed before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Haha, you had me going for a second! I had never heard of that breed before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. At least I had one person going for one second.:w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Ray looks cute but he doesn't look happy. Pink is definately his color for sure. His hair will be back in no time....so enjoy the freedom while you have it.


He most certainly is not happy. I think it will take a few days for him to become accustomed to. For now, I feel like a monster mom. :smcry:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

You did it!!! Ray Auntie Tracey thinks your mom did a great job and you look fabulous!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Stil is a cutie :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Ray, you are so handsome! I love your new cut!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie,

:you rock:

You truly brought a little :Sunny Smile: into my heart today!

I love the 2nd pic too---his eyes say it all! It may take a little getting accustomed to but he will truly love not being groomed for a while!

Kudos to you for doing what is best for Ray! :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Well done on the groom you did a great job ..


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

He knows his Mommy loves him. I love a man in pink. I had a long haired cat a while back, shaved her for the summer (left her head and a tuft on her tail).She walked around glaring at me for days. I was afraid to turn my back on her. Ray, Lily says you are very handsome and sends you kisses.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ray, you look great in pink and your new haircut allow us to see you've been at the gym lately, haven't you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! Ray looks completely different! He looks really good, just completely different to me. I can't believe what a difference some hair makes! You did a really good job Sylie, I likes it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am having a good laugh here trying to imagine how Lisi would look in that cut! :smrofl::smrofl:
Maybe it would quieten her down?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Ray looks very handsome! I love his ears.

Isn't it funny how a short haircut can kind of freak them out? 
I think it is because they are feeling breezes in places they never felt them before, and they are not really sure what is going on until they get used to it.

He looks great!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Omg I totally bought it until I read the comments!! 

He does look very cute though! I love his long ears and tail  I bet he feels good too!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job and one thing I like about this cut is how smooth and cuddley (spelling??) they feel. Love your little lamb but no he doesn't look happy but he'll get used to it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray is still acting weird. Last night we let him stay in bed with us and instead of stretching out at the foot of the bed as he normally does, he squeezed in between DH and me. He is still skulking, and he had been upstairs, alone, in the bed since right after breakfast. On sigh.

The first time I had to strip Ru she looked so different we started calling her Madeline.

Do not laugh Sandi, some day you may have to strip Lisi and change _her_ name to Madeline.

You are so right, Mariso....it feels so nice.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

This was cute  

Ray you look very handsome in your new cut. And Gussy wants you to know that Pink is one of his favorite colors to wear! Love the spikes!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Look at him working the camera in his pink ombré sweater! I love it! work it Ray!!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sylvia your so sylie! Ray looks adorable in pink!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

*OMG*
for a second, I seriously thought, " what kind of breed is Malagasy hairless butterfly ear???" Then I realized........ahhhhhhh ok. I tend to be a little *slow* unlike Ein...

I think he looks adorable!!!:blush:


sorrie!!


I am going to get ready for bed now... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, Ray is depressed. He spent most of today in my bed again. I went up to see what he was doing, and he was just lying (or is it laying?) there with his eyes open and kind of staring into space. I keep kissing him and telling him he looks handsome, but he remains mopey. 

Has anybody had this experience after stripping a long haired dog?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Did it take a long time, was he scared while you were trimming him? Maybe he is tired?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maglily said:


> Did it take a long time, was he scared while you were trimming him? Maybe he is tired?


It took a while, but I gave him breaks and treats. He was a little bit anxious, but not too bad. Of course, he is by nature quite the little wimp...MiMi is fearless, but Ray gets scared easily.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

it could be both!!! but perhaps more on the tired side??? I always take a loooooong time to trim Ein cuz its always uneven. I bet Ray's exhausted.. I still cannot get over the fact that I thought he was really a rare rare breed. O.M.G


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Curious_Ein said:


> it could be both!!! but perhaps more on the tired side??? I always take a loooooong time to trim Ein cuz its always uneven. I bet Ray's exhausted.. I still cannot get over the fact that I thought he was really a rare rare breed. O.M.G


That is exactly what I intended! I would have felt like a total failure if not even one person was fooled for a minute. Those who caught on instantly read the threat I posted about needing to strip my poor coton. 

I don't think that most people know that Malagasy means "from Madagascar" either. Until I had a dog (Ray) from Madagascar I would have thought the word would be Madagasy. Also, until a had a coton de Tulear, I did not know that Tulear is a town in Madagascar. So there. Who knows this stuff? Well, now everybody who reads this post. I am just full of very useful information.:innocent:


----------

